# Can't install keepassx



## squeige (Feb 12, 2011)

Can someone help I am trying to install keepassx but its not working  Here`s my error message:


```
#
../build/moc_SearchDlg.o  ../build/moc_SelectIconDlg.o  ../build/moc_SettingsDlg.o  ../build/moc_SimplePasswordDlg.o  ../build/moc_Import.o  
../build/moc_Import_KeePassX_Xml.o  ../build/moc_Import_KWalletXml.o  ../build/moc_Import_PwManager.o  ../build/moc_Export.o  
../build/moc_Export_KeePassX_Xml.o  ../build/moc_Export_Txt.o    -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib -lX11 -lXtst -lQtXml -
lQtGui -lQtCore
#
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so: undefined reference to `QListData::detach_grow(int*, int)'
#
/usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so: undefined reference to `QListData::detach(int)'
#
*** Error code 1
#
1 error
#
*** Error code 2
#
1 error
#
*** Error code 1
#
 
#
Stop in /usr/ports/security/keepassx.
```


----------



## squeige (Feb 13, 2011)

So I researched more and found that keepass requires qt4 which is part of the kde are there any alternatives?


----------



## rusty (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=password+manager&stype=all&sektion=all


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 13, 2011)

squeige said:
			
		

> So I researched more and found that keepass requires qt4 which is part of the kde are there any alternatives?



You can install Qt without KDE.  The port should have done that; the Makefile has USE_QT_VER= 4.  Have you disabled that somehow, maybe in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## squeige (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, I am using gnome hehe, so that was the problem to begin with. Thanks for the link. I will try those others.


----------

